# 56k speed tweaks



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

56k modem speed tweaks that kick ***(WIndows 98SE)

1 - download EasyMTU
settings:
IPMTU 512
DefaultRcvWindow 22656
DefaultTTL 128
ComBoostTime 4
Slownet - check
__________________________________________________________________
2 - open Regedit (Win95/98/ME) or Regedt32 (WinNT4/2000) and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace
Highlight this value:

{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}

and delete it:
__________________________________________________________________
3 -

1. Open Regedit (Start-->Run--> and type 'regedit' [without quotes] ) 
2. Navigate to the following folder: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\InternetSettings 
4. Creat the following "DWORD" 
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server 
5.Set the value to any high number as well (the default is 4); suggest 10. 
MaxConnectionsPerServer 
7. Set the value to any high number (the default is 2);
suggest 8(10 and 99 also suggested).
__________________________________________________________________
4 - 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER>
Software>
Microsoft>
Windows>
CurrentVersion>
Internet Settings>
MaxConnectionsPerServer and MaxConnectionsPerl_OServer, 
if these are not there then see below. Click on the first one, MaxConnectionsPerServer and then with the right mouse button click your right mouse button and then select Modify. A window will pop up at this point and you need to change the Value data to 6. Make sure at this point that Decimal is selected to the right. Even if you did not select Decimal, it would not matter because this will be the same as Hexadecimal unless it was over 10. So just ensure that Decimal is selected and it contains a value of 6. Now, Click ok and do exactly the same for the other registry entry called MaxConnectionsPerl_OServer.

If you find that 1 or both of these registry entries are no in your registry, then you will have to add them manually. To do this you need to move your mouse over to some white space in the right hand side of the registry editor. Right click and select the new option and then select DWORD Value. Now enter MaxConnectionsPerServer as the string name and then press the return key. Now repeat this process for MaxConnectionsPerl_OServer as the string name. Now modify these entries using the procedure above. (Speed up Internet Explorer 
Submitted By: Steven Salmon)
________________________________________________________________

5 - there's another tweak i can't find how i did it, but it increases the modem speed configuration up to 921600.

please post feedback.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I have it posted here...

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=2900&threadid=9115


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

thanks, Bold Fortune. hope all this helps to improve dial-up on 98; 2000 seems to work ok without tweaks. have yet to put XP online.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Indigowindow:

Click the link below and read my list of 56K dial-up tweaks. I've accumulated them from other sites over the years, and they work real well.

EasyMTU is an outdated utility, and some of your settings are incorrect. Cablenut 4.08 is a much better utility, and it places a lot of settings in the registry automatically instead of having to do it manually.


----------

